# Simple wooden 3 tier brewing system



## Coxy (15/7/14)

There's nothin' fancy here, just some very simple woodworking. I threw some checker plate on top so that there's no flame near the wood, and decided to make it separable for easier transport.

Figured I'd put it up here as not all of us need to, or have the capacity to, spend hundreds of dollars on stainless steel. My brother runs a sawmill in Gatton, Qld, so the wood was free for me and it's hardwood, but I'm sure anyone could do the same with cheap pine studs from Bunnings and not come close to breaking the bank and still have plenty of strength. All connected using batten screws and a battery powered drill, the whole thing took less than 2 hours to build.

As always, any comments or suggestions are welcome.

Cheers, Coxy

















And finally, testing it out on an English bitter:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/7/14)

Rough as guts mate, love it !


----------



## Greg.L (15/7/14)

I love this sort of thing, just using what comes to hand for a low-tech solution. I would be tempted to put diagonal bracing on the tall stand, but if you think it is strong enough it probably is. The tall one would be good for bottling as well.

I have been milling hardwood on my farm, with a chainsaw attachment and a table saw - it's a lot easier to work when its still green.


----------



## Coxy (15/7/14)

Cheers for the support!

Yeah, when I showed it to one of the engineers at work he said 'But where are your triangles?!'. Seriously though, my apartment building would blow over before one of these things fell to the ground or crumbled under the weight of one of my tuns. The ply shelf halfway down provides some stiffness against skewing too.

Agreed with the green hardwood. I've used one of those chainsaw attachments, they can be slow going in some of the really hard stuff.


----------



## Greg.L (15/7/14)

Coxy said:


> Agreed with the green hardwood. I've used one of those chainsaw attachments, they can be slow going in some of the really hard stuff.


Yeah, especially when the teeth get a bit blunt. I have a lot of yellow box, they often die off due to "dieback" so I can use the timber for my projects if I get them before they die completely. The make excellent timber they're so tough but it takes a bit of patience.


----------



## mofox1 (15/7/14)

Love it. I didn't do a gravity feed rig because I know my kids would try to climb it - probably when it's in use and I'm rescuing one child from some other potentially dangerous scenario.

Aaaaaand because I can't weld and never thought of a wooden rig... 

Good luck with your brews.


----------



## jaypes (15/7/14)

Looks the goods mate, I am a firm believer in that if it works for you bugger what it looks like!


----------



## Yob (15/7/14)

Free is for me too, made my stand out of some vertical file racks work was throwing out, bit of cement sheet and it was done.

Simple is brilliant 

Love it!!


----------



## Mardoo (15/7/14)

Cheers for that! I'm in the process of working mine out and it's good to see someone else's.


----------



## warra48 (15/7/14)

Looks great. Well done!

My brewery works on the same principle, but I used cheap shelving from Bunnings and a couple of upturned milk crates. 

The only lifting I need to do is the gas bottle and the fermenter when it's time to bottle.


----------



## Vini2ton (15/7/14)

Great works! First thought was similar to your's Greg.L, cross bracing, but hey gravity pushes down and if joins are tight. It ain't a bridge or pier. And kids should be off kicking the footy, not hanging round they're old man's brewery.


----------

